# Briggs & Stratton Governor on 11 HP



## astg (Feb 2, 2005)

deleted


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

well, the throttle shouldnt be more than a quarter way open when running in the full throttle position, you will know if you run it too fast, it sounds bad, is loud and will send a rod out of the block and through the hood


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah and try the briggs website as well first.


----------

